# Can we have an apps forum?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

Where threads are classed by app type?

An example is I'm after getting into podcasts, there are loads of great recommendations but spread over the thread. (Nobody reads a thread that size).

Another example might be diaries....the one on my phone is so superior to the built in HTC one, but others have recomended others,

Alternative keyboards are another great example.

Oh and of course games


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

*mulls...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep, I find one combined threaded conversation doesn't work for that kind of information.

Transport is another - though even combining cycling, trains, cars, planes, etc and all the real-time data might be too broad.....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

You know if makes sense!

We could even let android users play with iphone types to see if they could learn to play nice


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I find one combined threaded conversation doesn't work for that kind of information.


 
A good example of that can be XDA, but I find them a lot more anal.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm always wary of adding more forums, but I can see an argument for threads like:
"Best tube app for iPhone, "Most reliable bus timetable app" etc....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

Please try....it would take more modddin whilst people got used to it, but think it would be a much more valuable remorse then what we have at the moment.


----------



## ymu (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there a need for a whole forum? Why not just start the appropriately titled thread in the current forum?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

ymu said:


> Is there a need for a whole forum?


It sounds a good idea now, but it may seem different in the morning!

Besides, all the mods have to be enthusiastic before any new forum gets started.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

ymu said:


> Is there a need for a whole forum? Why not just start the appropriately titled thread in the current forum?


 
They disappear amongst the other pages, people spend 3 pages talking the relative merits of iphone/blackberry/android phones, then it disappears of the front page. 

The current threads are a mess for finding information and to get any real use out of it you have to follow it,


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2011)

editor said:


> It sounds a good idea now, but it may seem different in the morning!
> 
> Besides, all the mods have to be enthusiastic before any new forum gets started.


 
Fair play this your garden, but would a forum about apps really take much modding compared to the the London Slutwalk?


----------



## ymu (Jul 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> They disappear amongst the other pages, people spend 3 pages talking the relative merits of iphone/blackberry/android phones, then it disappears of the front page.
> 
> The current threads are a mess for finding information and to get any real use out of it you have to follow it,


That kind of thread is always unusable after it gets to a few pages, unless you know what you're looking for and 'search thread' can solve the problem. It's one of those things that a thread is not very good at.

I can see why a subforum would be useful for finding relevant threads, but it won't make it any easier ploughing through them. A proliferation of short threads is even worse.

A wiki would be better. Suburban has one, which seems to work fine.


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a great idea. There are so many categories of apps that a whole forum devoted to them would be pretty lively. 

I'd even go as far as to say it would bring in a shedload of new board members once it gets established. Practically everyone has a smartphone. 

Good luck mods


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2011)

I am keen on this idea. Especially as the computing forum has gotten somewhat overwhelmed by the corporate/platform and business/marketing news aspects.

If it doesn't happen then I will try harder to post about apps in the exiting forum, rather than IT for ITs sake, but am a bit concerned about starting threads that then get lost in the noise.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 12, 2011)

Lot of people using Chrome apps and that too now....

 Canvas Rider


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2011)

rather then an apps forum should be a mobile phone/tablet forum i reckon.

Get em out of the main computers forum!

dave


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2011)

could have a sticky on how to use the Search Thread button too.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2011)

better tags would help too - how you *make* people use them though is another issue altogether
also what about that thread prefix box - could more options be added to that dropdown menu such as APP, CHROME, IPHONE, ANDOID etc blah


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 13, 2011)

These don't really solve the problem of looking for app types in one place.

Even the search button won't work if the post says "I found a really cool app called swipe" if your looking for keyboards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2011)

Good idea I reckon


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 16, 2011)

The forthcoming move to XenForo will mean the loss of the "Search Thread" function


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> The forthcoming move to XenForo will mean the loss of the "Search Thread" function


What? What kind of forum software doesn't have a search function?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 16, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> What? What kind of forum software doesn't have a search function?


 
It has search, just not "search this thread". 

I'm sure it'll be added at some point.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> just not "search this thread".


 

How many of the same thread is that going to make. Bad enough as is with lazy don't search.


Can use ctrl + f in FF search thread but only one page a time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 16, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> How many of the same thread is that going to make. Bad enough as is with lazy don't search.
> 
> 
> Can use ctrl + f in FF search thread but only one page a time.


 
Still better then monster single threads though. The more focussed ones will stay on the front page anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like this idea. An app sub forum is a great idea!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Its so quiet...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 25, 2011)

There are several apps I'm after at the moment, but can't be arsed to browse the entire android apps thread. Does it matter if it's quite?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 25, 2011)

As the Editor once said about the New York forum it's quality not quantity that counts. I think we could do with one.


----------

